# BoostMonster: 300mm travel



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Stumbled across this YouTube vid. Pretty amazing bike & rider.




=sParty


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm loving the Super Monster! That rear shock isn't helping the Monster at all though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The suspension is all out of sync, probably has as more to do with the suspension design, short overall frame length, and terrible ergonomics, than the actual parts.

I kinda expected bigger hits, there wasn't anything bigger than what I ride on a 150/170 bike.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Somebody, somewhere could do any of those hits on a single speed hard tail.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

spaightlabs said:


> Somebody, somewhere could do any of those hits on a single speed hard tail.


rigid or fully rigid?


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> rigid or fully rigid?


Fully rigid, fixie, no dropper post.


----------



## Balgaroth (Dec 14, 2021)

spaightlabs said:


> Fully rigid, fixie, no dropper post.


Who even needs two wheels ?! Monocycle is where it's at I'd say some decent monocyclist would send whatever he did with a forksaddlewheel thingy , easy like !


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

That's just Bender's old bike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slimat99 said:


> That's just Bender's old bike.


What happened to that guy, anyway?
=sParty


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> What happened to that guy, anyway?
> =sParty


No clue? Maybe he's still riding off cliffs in Virgin just without a camcorder filming it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Amazing... I just discovered that Google still works.
Before Josh Bender turned to mountain bikes, he did the same crazy -- no, even more crazy -- stunts on dirt bikes.
A true individual & pioneer.


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/freeride-pioneer-josh-bender-launches-guiding-and-shuttle-company-shredding-with-bender.html










Josh Bender Changed Freeride Forever


Josh Bender was doing in the 1990s what would be considered boundary-pushing even today.




www.bikemag.com








=sParty


----------



## jupitersending (Nov 10, 2021)

I kind of love everything about this project because it goes completely against current industry trends and manages to be awesome at the same time.


----------

